# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Excel website in Vietnamese - Trang web Excel cho người Việt - giaiphapexcel.com

## OverAC

Hi there,

If you are Vietnamese, and would like to exchange Excel experience in Vietnamese please come to our website www.giaiphapexcel.com

Of course, any problem posted here in Vietnamese I will try discuss in Vietnamese

Kind regards.
--------------------

Chào,

Nếu bạn là người Việt Nam và muốn trả đổi kiến thức sử dụng Excel bằng tiếng Việt, mời đến website của chúng tôi ở địa chỉ www.giaiphapexcel.com

Tất nhiên, nếu có ai đó muốn trao đổi bằng tiếng Việt ở đây tôi cũng sẽ cố gắng để trao đổi cùng bạn.

Thân

OverAC

----------

